
The Big Guide of 150 One-on-One Meeting Questions - Springworks
https://blog.springworks.in/one-on-one-meeting-questions/
======
mytailorisrich
If you ask these questions to your team members month after month you are
going to drive them mad and they will rightly think that you have no clue.

IMHO, it's much better to conduct one-on-one as informal chats, not to limit
them to work. That way a rapport is built and people can open up.

Sure, you're interested in getting feedback and finding out about issues, but
do it informally, don't go all formal interview. Questions on this blog sound
like job interview questions.

One-on-one should be an opportunity to open up on any issue the employee wants
to discuss, it should not be questioning.

